# relever de



## TimeHP

Bonjour.
J'ai des doutes à propos de cette expression en Franças: cette attitude relève d'une impulsion fondamental.
C'est un passage qui parle d'art.
Je dirais:
_Questo atteggiamento deriva da un impulso fondamentale..._
Ça peut aller?

Merci


----------



## Emilio85

Sono indeciso tra: 

1) Trae spunto da un impulso fondamentale (simile alla tua interpretazione)

o

2) Fa parte di un impulso fondamentale ("reléver de" est souvent utilisé dans le sens d' "appartenir"; ex. Ce différend relève de la compétence du Tribunal de Paris -ma forse si utilizza solo in giurisprudenza-)

Non essendo madrelingua, non posso pronunciarmi con certezza.


----------



## Anaiss

Anche _dipende da_?


----------



## Ruminante

TimeHP said:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai des doutes à propos de cette expression en français: cette attitude relève d'une impulsion fondamentale.
> C'est un passage qui parle d'art.
> Je dirais:
> _Questo atteggiamento deriva da un impulso fondamentale..._
> Ça peut aller?
> Merci


Bonsoir,
il me semble que ça pourrait aller, mais pour avoir davantage d'idées,
pourrait-on en savoir plus sur ce texte ? 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## TimeHP

Merci à tous.



> pourrait-on en savoir plus sur ce texte ?


 
_L'attitude _(se referant à une attitude à parler d'une questione artistique...)_ relève d'une impulsion fondamentale qui arrive d'un esprit artistique de l'epoque._


----------



## Ruminante

TimeHP said:


> _L'attitude _(se referant à une attitude à parler d'une questione artistique...)_ relève d'une impulsion fondamentale qui arrive d'un esprit artistique de l'epoque._


 
Così è un po' più chiaro ma io sarei incontentabile, vorrei sapere ancora cosa precede e cosa segue... 
Ho visto alcuni dizionari in rete che danno "atteggiamento" come unica traduzione di "attitude" ma nel mio dizionario Quillet monolingua alla voce "attitude" c'è scritto che deriva dall'italiano, a sua volta derivato dal latino _aptitudo _e uno dei significati è "Disposition que l'on a" quindi non trascuriamo la possibilità di tradurre con "attitudine", o anche "disposizione"...


----------



## TimeHP

Atteggiamento/disposizione direi che possono andare entrambi. 
Il mio dubbio è su quel _relève de..._
Comunque quello che precede non è strettamente connesso e alla fine della frase c'è un punto...


----------



## Anaiss

Relever
Date un occhio da questo punto in poi...


> III. − Empl. trans. indir.


Personalmente tradurrei "arrive de" con _deriva da_.


----------



## Ruminante

_Ciao,_
sono indecisa ma non demordo, tanto già parlandone si facilitano nuove idee.
Per relever, finora abbiamo trovato: deriva, trae spunto, fa parte e dipende. Il mio Quillet fornisce anche questo significato: "^etre rattaché à" che darebbe come risultato:
"_L' (questo) atteggiamento /attitudine/disposizione/carattere/comportamento _(se référant à une attitude à parler d'une questione artistique...)_ è legato a un impulso fondamentale / istinto di base che (pro)viene dallo spirito artistico (proprio) dell'epoca._"


----------



## TimeHP

Vi ringrazio.
Penso che _deriva da_ alla fine abbia senso in questo contesto...
Al prossimo dubbio


----------



## matoupaschat

Un po' tardi, lo so, ma vorrei comunque provare anch'io !
_"Questo atteggiamento partecipa di un impulso fondamentale nato da uno spirito artistico dell'epoca"_
​


----------



## TimeHP

Allora potrei optare per:
_è parte di un impulso fondamentale..._ 
Questo forse raccoglierebbe un po' tutte le sfumature...

Lo stesso impulso, più avanti, nel testo, _se traduit dans la démarche_
_d'une herméneutique..._
_si traduce nel ragionamento di un'ermeneutica...   _


----------



## matoupaschat

TimeHP said:


> Allora potrei optare per:
> _è parte di un impulso fondamentale..._
> Questo forse raccoglierebbe un po' tutte le sfumature...


Lo credo anch'io .



TimeHP said:


> Lo stesso impulso, più avanti, nel testo, _se traduit dans la démarche_
> _d'une herméneutique..._
> _si traduce nel ragionamento di un'ermeneutica... _


 
 Se vuoi suggerimenti anche su questo, devi aprire un nuovo thread


----------



## Anaiss

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TimeHP
> Allora potrei optare per:
> è parte di un impulso fondamentale...
> Questo forse raccoglierebbe un po' tutte le sfumature...
> Lo credo anch'io .


Riquoto .


----------



## TimeHP

Benissimo, grazie...


----------

